# Help with identifying this crossing gate...



## pethia (Jun 10, 2011)

Acquired 4 of these g scale crossing gates with lights. There are no manufacturer markings anywhere. I cannot figure out the wiring to make them work. Does anyone recognize them or have any info on them. They are actually quite nice in appearance. There are 5 set screw wire attachments that don't show up very well in pic.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Your pic needs to be stored online somewhere like photobucket, your hard drive won't work as the software uses links to where it is, to show it.
Below the Quick Reply box is an option to Go Advanced, you can go that way and add pics as attachments, then uploading does work.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, what you attached is way too small to be able to figure out the manufacture. Also please attach some measurements.

I think you attached thumbnail versions of the full size pictures...

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pethia, Difficult to tell with such a small picture to look at, but my best guess would be the VCS RealRoad R/R Crossing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VCS-RealRoad-R-R-Crossing-Gates-Microprocessor-Servo-Controlled-W-Sound-Module-/171656638784?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27f7887140

-Jim


----------



## pethia (Jun 10, 2011)

Jim,

I am certain that you have correctly identified my crossing gates. Would you have any idea what the wiring diagram would be. I could not find the manufacturer on the web...just the ebay posting.
Thanks,
John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

John, yes it looks like the company is no longer in business. I have no clue what the wiring diagram would be. And if you don't have the controllers that are shown in the ebay listing I don't know if even a wiring diagram would help. You'd need the schematic of what's in the controllers also.

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

John, Do you have the controllers? It looks like one to control the flashers and gate, and the other for sound?
If you do you could look at the last picture in the ebay listing. Click on the pic to get the Zoomed version of it.

Also, you could try calling the number in the ebay listing of the original company, it's on the bottom of the last picture: 619.445.5145.

-Jim


----------



## pethia (Jun 10, 2011)

No controller...just 4 nice looking gates. An older retired G scale guy gave them to me for helping him clear his outdoor layout. He and his wife had to tear up a large LGB layout in order to sell their home. He gave me a bunch of stuff for my outdoor set-up. However, don't know what happened to the controller or how they should be wired.
btw...I have 3 feet of snow, with 4 drifts in my back yard! 
John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch! I take you are on the east coast? Boston?

I called that number that I found (and listed above) and the fellow answered. He said he'd be willing to help you out. Give it a go!

-Jim


----------



## pethia (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks...I will give them a call. Yes, Just a bit north Boston. Still digging out!


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

*Modules required for VCS RealRoad Crossing Signals/Gates and OPTIONAL Bell Sound*



pethia said:


> No controller...just 4 nice looking gates. An older retired G scale guy gave them to me for helping him clear his outdoor layout. He and his wife had to tear up a large LGB layout in order to sell their home. He gave me a bunch of stuff for my outdoor set-up. However, don't know what happened to the controller or how they should be wired.
> btw...I have 3 feet of snow, with 4 drifts in my back yard!
> John


I have these same crossing signals {now minus gates, motors finally gave out}, but if you don't have the VCS RealRoad Crossing module the gates and lights will not function. 

They REQUIRE the VCS RealRoad Controller to operate, the controller is labeled with what wiring goes where, and uses an magnetic reed switch mounted between the rails or on a sleeper{tie} to turn them on, they blink 42 times before shutting off after activation. There is no way to set the timing on them. 

And if you want the Crossing Bell sounds to operate, you need the SECOND {OPTIONAL} Controller, which is the VCS RealRoad Bell Module, that will have the bell sound every flash of the crossing signals red leds. 

There is a "Bell / Gate Control" on the Crossing Flasher Gate Module}, this connects to the Bell Module, also the track switch that controls the flashers/gates, it also controls the bell module and would have to be connected to the switch and switch com{mon} contact on the bell module to operate correctly.

I could supply you with the wiring setup to activate them, but without the modules themselves, the wiring diagrams would be useless. Unless you can get or find someone that has spare VCS modules, you may have to try or have someone design you a circuit that could control them.


You might be able to design a circuit with an 555 Timer circuit to activate the crossing flashers, I think they operate on an output of 3-5VDC, the modules input voltage is 16-22VAC/DC. The gates operate at 5VDC. 

Note here that the LED's in the Crossing Signal are wired to two screws {#1 and #2} on the Crossing module and on the crossing/gate signal itself, however, the LED's are wired one side Anode{+} to #1 Cathode{-} to #2, the opposite LED is wired Cathode{-} to #1 and Anode {+} to #2, so they are wired in reverse of each other, meaning that the module reverses the voltage automatically to illuminate each LED at the appropriate time, mimicing the real RR Crossing signals. 

Again, this may be possible to wire a 555 timer up to do the same thing, but that would be up to one of the other hobbyists here that would know how to wire it and make it work, hopefully still using a magnetic reed switch to trip the signal on. 

It would autoimatically shuts off after 42 blinks from the original control module. 

Which at times is far too long, especially for a short train.


Anyway, if I can be of any additional help, feel free to ask.

~Orville~


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think they are by VCS RealRoad made in Alpine, California. I had been to the manufacturer's home/garden railroad a few times and he gave me one of their lighting modules.

IIRC, the guy was a member of the SDGRS (on display for _The Last Run of the Century_) and I bet even Greg has been there to see his automated layout (with the operating panel set under a gazebo) that makes use of several of the modules they produced.

EDIT:

It was Chuck and Sue Murray
8866 Summerhill, Alpine, CA 91901-2279


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

toddalin said:


> I think they are by VCS RealRoad made in Alpine, California. I had been to the manufacturer's home/garden railroad a few times and he gave me one of their lighting modules.
> 
> IIRC, the guy was a member of the SDGRS (on display for _The Last Run of the Century_) and I bet even Greg has been there to see his automated layout (with the operating panel set under a gazebo) that makes use of several of the modules they produced.
> 
> ...


Never been to CA myself, so never saw his layout in person. Just know when I contacted him about 2 years ago, he still had a webpage up saying they didn't make the crossing gates/signals any longer.  I was wanting to buy at least 4 new ones for my Garden layout. But sadly said he only had a few parts left, which didn't fill my needs.

I have to say he had the best of the best when it came to perfectly synchronized crossing signals and gates. smooth, quiet and definitely the most prototypical of any I've ever seen. Yes, they were a bit expensive, but too me, well worth the cost for the most realistic operation possible at the time and I have yet to see anyone else even come near the VCS RealRoad Crossing Signals/Gates and Bell sounds. Too me, it was spot on perfect that emulated a real US protoype signal system.

Just wish he'd have continued making them, just know I'd have been ordering quite a few more for both my expanding garden layout and for an interior G scale layout I'm planning on constructing eventually.

Even tried just ordering the modules, but none of them were to be had either, and that was in 2013, but I see now the website and info page is no longer on line, so I guess he finally sold off what parts he had left and called it quits. 

What a shame, a great product made for our Garden layouts and also built in America for a change, instead of China or whereever they may come from now.

Still yet to see anything as nearly 100% perfectly prototypical in todays market, I know, I've been looking and looking for something even close, an have found none.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Orville, Have you checked out South Bend Signals large scale gates? If you go to this page:

http://www.sbsignal.com/Large_Scale.html

you can see a video of their gate in action.

-Jim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The gates where triggered by an LBG in track Reid switch wires from it to the gate. I had this system don't know if I still have the wiring diagram tho. It was a good system to bad the company went belly up i guess cause there stuff was pricy. I think I paid about $300 for the system about 10 years ago. Later RJD


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

jimtyp said:


> Orville, Have you checked out South Bend Signals large scale gates? If you go to this page:
> 
> http://www.sbsignal.com/Large_Scale.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, yes, I had looked at their stuff some time ago, but at the time they didn't have very much to offer, think they had a crossing signal at the time, but no gates. Just went to their site and checked out their current offerings. Must say I was impressed that the gates actually have working lights on them! And the price is actually quite decent, not very expensive at all. 

May be investing in a few of these for my garden railroad layout and replace the VCS RealRoad signal {which I did find one working gate motor and replaced}. But I love the look of the SBSignals crossing signals, as well as some of their other trackside signals.

At least now I know where to get some decent working signals for my yard layout out in the garden now! 

Of course my layout isn't too big, not much of a yard in a manufactured home community, own the home, just not the property it sits on. 'course the garden needs a lot more work and will try to expand the layout just a wee bit larger when I can. My current yard layout is aprox. a 9 feet x 9 feet single track loop. Haven't really measured it out exacttly. It's basically a temporary layout until we can find our own property to move the home too. Then I'll expand the RR to a much larger size. Just not sure when that is going to happen.

BTW: didn't know if my old account I had here was still available, but that was eons ago and I couldn't remember the user name, password or e-mail account I had used{which is probably closed, since I know it's none of the current e-mail accounts I use now} so I just started with a new account in 2015.

Still got to fill out the bio stuff, but now being completely retired, disabled and legally blind, takes me quite a bit longer to get things done, that an my other hobby takes up a lot of my time too, synchronizing Halloween and Christmas Lights to music. You can see some of my older Halloween and Christmas videos on Vimeo under the user name "Cataptra" {with one r}, the double r was a keybounce typo here. LOL Vimeo may be Cataptra LeMagicka or just Cataptra, got so many account where the name is either one or both, I've lost count.

EDIT: BTW: I think there is at least one old Garden Train video on the Vimeo site as well. It was larger than the current setup I have, but it was on the other side of the house for a while. New layout is behind the 66 foot handicap ramp we had installed near the end of 2014. So I can use the TE and run trains from on the ramp, nice overlook to the railroad.

~Orville~
~Orlando, FL~


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

*Wiring info for VCS RealRoad Modules and Gates*

Wiring info for VCS RealRoad Crossing Gates/Signals Lights and Modules:

There are 5 terminals on the top and 5 on the bottom of the Crossing Gate Module, holding it so the graphic crossbuck on the module is right side up:

XING Module to Signal/Gates {No printed info on Gates/Signal} 

Terminal 1 = to Terminal 1 {lights}

Terminal 2 = to Terminal 2 {lights}

Terminal 3 = to Terminal 3 {Gate Servo/motor Control}

Terminal 4 = to Terminal 4 {+5V Out/Gate Power }

Terminal 5 = to Terminal 5 {Ground/-{minus} Gate Power}
*{Note: on my original posting, I had stated that Terminal #4 on the XING Module was the Gate Servo Motor Control, it isn't, that is on Terminal #3 of the XING Module. Above has been corrected to reflect the correct information!}*


If holding module upside down{crossbuck graphic point down}:

XING Module to Bell Module
Terminal 1 = to Terminal 3 {Sensor In} on Bell module.

Terminal 2 = to one side of Track Switch{Reed/Magnetic switch also labeled "Ground"} - This terminal also goes to Terminal 4 {Sensor Com} on the Bell Module.

Terminal 3 = to other side of Track Switch{Reed/Magnetic switch}, this terminal also goes to Terminal 3{Sensor In} on the Bell Module.

Terminal 4 = to Terminal 5 on Bell Module {11-16VAC/DC} Both modules are voltage inputs.

Terminal 5 = to Terminal 6 on Bell Module {11-16VAC/DC} Both modules are voltage inputs. _Polarity IS NOT an issue with voltage input terminals,_ they are built with internal protection to keep voltages the correct polarity.

Bell Module Only
Terminal 1 = to Speaker
Terminal 2 = to Speaker
*NOTE1: *If you find the ringing bell too loud, you can add a volume control across one side of the speaker, I used a 50 ohm audio taper potentiometer wired from Speaker + to one leg of the potentiometer, the center leg of the potentiometer goes to whichever speaker terminal you wired the + side of the speaker to.

*NOTE2:* On the Bell Module, you can take the Sensor Com terminal and wire it to either of the voltage in terminals, it will still work the same way, ringing the bell on each flash of the RED LED's in the crossing signal/gates. This is how I have mine wired. Basically just a jumper wire from Sensor Com to either AC/DC input Terminal.

*NOTE3:* Just info, if holding the Crossing Module right side up the number will go from left to right, terminals marked 1,2,3,4,5 the bottom terminals will be marked upside down and go from 5,4,3,2,1. The bell module only has 6 terminals on one side, marked 1,2,3,4,5,6. All terminals are marked on the modules to what they are for.

Hope this helps, any questions just ask!


----------

